# For those of you who happen to ride 84 in Woodside



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Didn't see this posted yet, got this via email. 

For those of you who ride in Woodside-La Honda area.

Haven't confirmed anything, but if it's true..be careful out there:

***************************************

To: [email protected]
From: Andrea Kosmo 
Date: Tue, 12 Sep 2006 11:40:12 -0700 (PDT)
Subject: [VeloGirls] Bike Incident, pls pass this on

I am forwarding this to you all on behalf of someone else. 

***
Dear Fellow riders: 


Today, while descending Hwy 84, I was shot with a pellet gun. It happened
quickly; we were descending 30-35 MPH; the car was coming up the hill at 35
MPH. I saw the driver/shooter aim, heard the unmistakable "psst" of a CO2
powered pellet gun, and 0.2 seconds later, felt the impact on my leg. (any
kid that has played with these growing up knows the sound, as well as the
feeling, of CO2 powered pellet pistols.) It didn't break the skin, but I've
got a nice welt. I turned around and the best description I got was a light
blue Toyota Prius, the driver/shooter was a white kid, perhaps 19 years old,
brown hair, mop head (i.e. hair down to his eyes in front). This shooting
took place on Hwy 84 in La Honda, about 1/4 mile east of Applejack's at
approx. 10:35AM. I don't think that I was targeted; that's too hard for a
moron who's driving 35MPH in one direction to pick a single target out of a
pack descending at close to 35MPH in the other direction. I think the
shooter just shot into a pack of cyclists and "got lucky".


When I got home, I filed an incident report with the San Mateo county
sheriff's dept. Case # 06-5308, with Deputy Hensel. SM county sheriff can
be reached at 650-363-4000.


Be aware; pass this email to others in the region, and if the shooter
continues his behavior, let's keep reporting the incidents to the SM
sheriff's dept, and eventually they'll catch the kid.
Regards,
John Novitsky
MVV club member, Woodside resident
*****************************************


----------



## psycholist (Jan 18, 2006)

Just last Sunday, another incident similiar to yours happened on HWY 1 near Tunitas Creek Rd. Someone in a truck shot at a couple of club riders. Good that no one was hurt, but I hope this is not becoming a common thing for guys with paint pellet gun shooting cyclists..


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

wtf is wrong with these people?


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

I read about these things happening in "other states"... you know the ones. ;-) But not here. I just went for a ride down to San Gregorio, and once you get a few miles past La Honda it does seem like you're pretty far from the 'big city', so this doesn't shock me. Hopefully it'll just be a matter of time until these guys get caught. Also, on my ride I think I passed at least one sheriff and one CHP car. So hopefully they're on the case or at least the next time this happens we'll be able to report it quickly and they'll get caught.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

If this ever happens to you, please call 911 and report it to the police. You don't need a license plate number, though of course that will help a lot. Even if they miss, shooting at someone is assult with a deadly weapon or attempted murder and deserves jail time.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

A licence plate number helps, but from what I read in another post a description of the driver is at least if not more important. Apparently with just a plate, they can say, "Oh... it wasn't me driving." So you could literally kill someone and there would be no proof. It sucks because most of the near-misses are coming from behind, so by the time they get past you it's impossible to see their face. Reading some of these threads has got me wondering where that thread on 'Packing while riding' went... just kidding... sort of.


----------

